

NASA’s Big Hit: LCROSS Impacts Moon - edw519
http://www.wired.com/geekdad/2009/10/nasas-big-hit-lcross-impacts-on-the-moon/

======
dmfdmf
I drove out to Moffett Field in Mt View to see the show. It was pretty weird
driving on to the base at 3:30am and I was impressed to see probably about
4-5000 people there. They had a giant 50ft screen and an excellent sound
system, tent area for the kids/families and concession stands for food and
drink (coffee was critical at that hour). Kudos to Nasa-Ames for putting on
such a great event. As far as the actual impact, I saw nothing and like most
people I was a bit disappointed.

------
sp332
NASA put up a twitter feed for LCROSS as it was approaching. Check out its
last words: <http://twitter.com/LCROSS_NASA> (It's top-posting, so I put a
chronological version here:
[http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/174096756...](http://episteme.arstechnica.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/174096756/m/912000971041?r=718000971041#718000971041)
)

------
maximilian
I tried to wake up to watch the impact live, but 4:20am was very early and the
alarm got switch off very soon after it went off... Its a pretty zany idea
though, i gotta hand it to NASA for a cool experiment.

